# Call of Duty - Poll



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Now it's been officially released :-

Your thoughts...


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't officially comment as we haven't been ar5ed to go get a copy yet. Getting it Sunday though !


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I have voted "love it to bits" and thats based on what i played of the beta demo, so the full version (which i picked up last night) will no doubt be fantastic, i will be having a go when i get home after my night shift.

We need to get an online game (360 version) on the go "DW Vs the world" lol.

wrx man, your on my friends list i think, if not my GT is stupidmonkfish


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> I have voted "love it to bits" and thats based on what i played of the beta demo, so the full version (which i picked up last night) will no doubt be fantastic, i will be having a go when i get home after my night shift.
> 
> We need to get an online game (360 version) on the go "DW Vs the world" lol.
> 
> wrx man, your on my friends list i think, if not my GT is stupidmonkfish


Yes dude you are in my friends list (I use my lads GT o0Bally Boy0o)

I tell you what mate, you owned on COD4 the other night, most impressive shooting.

I'll be online Sunday night on COD5 so if you're online we'll give it a blast...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

wrx man said:


> Yes dude you are in my friends list (I use my lads GT o0Bally Boy0o)
> 
> I tell you what mate, you owned on COD4 the other night, most impressive shooting.
> 
> I'll be online Sunday night on COD5 so if you're online we'll give it a blast...


Bally boy, i remember now, my mic fecked up as i joined your party and as soon as you left it started working again, i think you jinxed my headset :lol:

As for owning, you have to show these COD wannabe's who's boss  , actually it was probably just pure luck 

You didnt do too bad yourself, i lost count how many times you shot me in the head  ..................

......... pity we where on the same team mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think its to early to say myself.coming from cod 4 is always going to be tough but i cant wait to unlock hardcore team deathmatch as standard deathmatch does my head in.it is however better than the beta would have you believe.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I prefer the guns in COD4, but that's simply down to the era in which it's set - great game though all the same. I don't know how people can play it on a console though - the assisted aiming and using a joypad would do my head in!

Mouse and Keyboard is the only way I can play an FPS.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I prefer the guns in COD4, but that's simply down to the era in which it's set - great game though all the same. I don't know how people can play it on a console though - the assisted aiming and using a joypad would do my head in!
> 
> Mouse and Keyboard is the only way I can play an FPS.


i don't want to spend money on the latest and greatest graphics card (nor do i want the hassle of pc gaming) and i certainly don't want to play a game on a monitor,i want 5.1 audio and the ease at which you can get online games on the 360 is great.you cant beat a mouse for fps but you can certainly do better than a keyboard lol.shift to reload,enter to crouch,page up to zoom in,******** to that.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its the same as cod4 in many ways so its down to personal choice imo but its a must for any shooter fan!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i love it. not as polished as 4 but i think its more intense.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I think its really good, def going to be only thing in my ps3 for a while! but as above i do prefer the weapons in COD4, everyone on COD5 just seems to have sub machine guns running round online. i dont think i've seen too many people online use much else!

but maybe just because people havent been playing it ages and know the maps yet, but I seem to be doing better in comparison to COD4 and doesnt seem to be many people really owning everyone lol.

I havent met many campers? but I'm only playing uptil maybe 7/8 at night., maybe the hardcore people come on later!

Allan


----------

